# Long Term Symptoms from COVID-19



## Drakon (10 Jun 2020)

There’s been a fair bit of coverage in the Irish media in the last couple of days about people suffering with long term symptoms from COVID-19. 

Worth a listen on “listen back” is today’s RTÉ Morning Ireland from about 08:10 to 08:20.




__





						Radio Redirect
					





					rte.ie
				




Also the most recent Business Post Coronavirus Ireland podcast:




__





						SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
					

Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




					soundcloud.com
				




And a more high profile piece from The Guardian:








						'Weird as hell’: the Covid-19 patients who have symptoms for months
					

Researchers keen to work out why some people are suffering from ‘long tail’ form of the virus




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Drakon (10 Jun 2020)

I’m convinced that I’m not fully over C19. 

I’ve mild lethargy, something that I’ve never experienced when in full health. And I’m much more tired in the course of the day. And I’ve mild aches and pains all over when I get up in the morning. My feet in particular. The soles of the feet. I kinda hobble down the stairs in the morning. 

None of these are close to the lethargy/tiredness/aches and pains I had for the two weeks I was sick. 
Or close to the tiredness I experienced during the month of April. But I can’t help but feel I’m experiencing lingering though mild post-COVID effects. 

That guy on radio this morning though. Had C19, ICU, etc. It’ll be six months before he’s recovered according to his doctor.


----------



## Allpartied (10 Jun 2020)

As it's a new virus, the long term health effects are, as yet, unknown.   However, there does seem to be emerging evidence of quite serious health effects for some people.  
I know of one young man, ( 42 years old) who suffered severe chest infections and then was hit with a life threatening blood clot in his lungs. He needed several weeks of hospitalisation. 
He recovered ok, but is still very weak.  It is over two months since his initial diagnosis. 
Another friend told me he got sick, then got better, then got really sick again.  
He is young too, a runner, Dublin marathon level and he is still finding it really difficult to do even mild excercise. 

There does seem to be some signs that blood clotting, or circulatory problems are part of this virus for some people 
.








						Coronavirus May Be a Blood Vessel Disease, Which Explains Everything
					

Many of the infection’s bizarre symptoms have one thing in common




					elemental.medium.com
				




However, I would say that because the virus appears to effect people very differently, and doesn't seem to bother some people at all, there is probably no magic bullet and we will be dealing with this virus for some time.


----------



## Drakon (10 Jun 2020)

Aye, what you say is true. 
Initially the regarded COVID-19’as a respiratory illness but there is evidence that it may also be a blood illness.


----------



## EmmDee (10 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> Aye, what you say is true.
> Initially the regarded COVID-19’as a respiratory illness but there is evidence that it may also be a blood illness.



Or even entire immune system possibly. But separate to that, a family member was in ICU on life support for about 6 weeks a few years ago. All worked out ok, but the long term recovery from being on life support is surprising. Effectively at least a year before anywhere near back to normal. Just that alone is a long recovery


----------



## Drakon (11 Jun 2020)

Tennis elbow, how could I forget my tennis elbow?
I got the injection to fix it about five years ago but it’s joined my other post-C19 aches and pains. 
And unlike the others, it’s not mild. I may have to go for an injection again.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jun 2020)

Folks we had a ban on discussing medical issues for a very good reason.

We relaxed it for Covid as it was a national issue.

But this type of medical discussion serves no purpose.

Drakon - talk your doctor if you are not well. 

Brendan


----------

